# Heart of Illinois Cluster Shows - who's going?



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyone have plans to attend the show in Bloomington, Illinois on Memorial Day weekend? I will be there watching and want to be sure I check out any GRF dogs that might be here. 

I was hoping to get Ace out in the breed ring (he just turned 6 months) but he isn't quite ready. Poor pup has no coat!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nope, not this year......


----------

